# ABA Forged internals how to tell



## dubblicious (Aug 24, 2007)

So I am going to be buying an ABA 2.0L block and want to now how to tell the difference between the two, forged internals or not. I am looking for the forged internals. Please advise me of the difference as I am unexsperienced.


----------



## dubblicious (Aug 24, 2007)

Any help here


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

Search for the OBD-1 vs OBD-2 Tech thread. 

You do realize it's not all the internals that are forged?


----------



## 495306 (Oct 20, 2009)

pretty much everything you need to know about the aba engines. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3875757-OBDI-vs-OBDII-ABA-engines


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

dubblicious said:


> Any help here


NO
Im sick of this Forged internals talk as well..........
99.99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999% 
of the people that ask this question will never ever build anything that warrents the use of it.......

If you think you will get over 400 whp....PS you wont......dont bother yourself with these little things....end of story
Ok im off to tell kids to get off my lawn:laugh:


----------



## dubblicious (Aug 24, 2007)

EuroSwoop said:


> pretty much everything you need to know about the aba engines.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3875757-OBDI-vs-OBDII-ABA-engines


Thank you very much this is what I have been looking for. BRAVO!!!!


----------



## 89'mk3gti (Oct 5, 2010)

whoo dude take a chill pill........ you have no idea what he has in mind for the internals and even so if you get to the 250 mark or even 275 with boos it never hurts to have forge internals and plus having oil squirters on any build helps huge...

how about you go mow you lawn and quite being a drag


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

The Vortex...spreading myths since 2000.

A proper tune on any VW motor will make more power (and last longer) than a forged motor with a crappy tune.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I896 using Tapatalk


----------



## 89'mk3gti (Oct 5, 2010)

all i said was it doesnt hurt to have forged internals in any build... my god you ppl like to bash anything thats writen on this site, were suppose to be helpin our fellow dubbers not shutting them down


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Jun 11, 2009)

the only reason people are getting upset is because this issue has been covered countless times. Also, unless the op plans on making over 300 HP they are pointless, and at that point would only need to upgrade rods if going over that. A forged crank can only handle 30-50 ish hp more than the standard.


----------



## 89'mk3gti (Oct 5, 2010)

word i can understand that for sure, but if your so fustrated then select the back button and ignor what you read, thats all i have to say


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

89'mk3gti said:


> all i said was it doesnt hurt to have forged internals in any build... my god you ppl like to bash anything thats writen on this site, were suppose to be helpin our fellow dubbers not shutting them down


unless your building for 350+ hp FORGED PISTONS AND RODS ARE USLESS
Dont say you need them for a NA 8v build for RPMs as the 8v does not make power up high as IT HAS NO HEAD FLOW never did never will............

Ive been heling here for years...and yesterday i saw the same STUID [email protected]#*ING QUESTION 3 times on the first page...WTF is everyone retarded...........

I want my click back:banghead:


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

The pistons and rods are the same on both OBDI and OBDII motors....which is what fails FIRST when you don't properly tune your motor. Holes in piston tops and rods through the block. 

An OBDII motor can handle a lot with proper tuning.


----------



## 89'mk3gti (Oct 5, 2010)

who the hell said anything about an 8v build....... dude i can understand your frustration, so now that you got to vent just chill out, i didnt ask the question in the first place i was just chiming in a lil, useless or not under 400hp it doesnt hurt to have them nor is it a problem if you do


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Salsa GTI said:


> Ive been heling here for years...and yesterday i saw the same STUID [email protected]#*ING QUESTION 3 times on the first page...WTF is everyone retarded...........



See this button?







Just press it, report it, and I'll come flying out of the sky to save to forum.

Or just don't respond at all. Seriously, chill. :heart:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

tdogg74 said:


> See this button?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOOT, you go Trav! 

But seriously folks, while forged internals are not a must with turbonium or any high performance motor, (my 20/20T has a stock unmodified OBD1 ABA short block) it IS a good idea especially if you are going to beat on it. And yes the factory (FORGED) rods on any VW motor are the weak link.

For me when I get the loot together to ditch my K03 and replace it with a BW EFR 6258 I will most definately be rebuilding the shortblock with good rods and forged pistons even though all I'm looking for is 300whp. But then I like to over engineer things.


----------

